

A POS Software That Checks You In to Facebook - swiil
http://www.pointofsale.com/Point-of-Sale-News/marriage-of-facebook-and-pos-produces-revenue.html

======
mycroftiv
I really wish this was from a dystopian parody, and not the world we actually
live in. Several decades ago, I thought that the critiques of the "consumer
society" and marketing were overblown - but I have changed my mind. Now, when
I read an article like that, I feel like I'm in Burrough's Naked Lunch and a
giant insectoid creature has its proboscis inserted at the top of my spine,
trying to suck up my brain. The idea that my personal relationships are
becoming just more feed for the marketing mill is so oppressively alienating.

~~~
swiil
This has to be the first time any one has compared us to a "giant insectoid
creature" but we're happy for the feedback.

------
oskar99
:)

